# background problem



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey all, I have a solid blue/black background that I got from lfs. The thing keeps coming loose :? . I tried mineral oil & vaseline already. Does anyone have any other ideas to keep it sealed?


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

I used Vaseline on mine, put it on the glass pretty thick and laid the background on it. Then started from the middle and started working my way out to the edges. I used my drivers license as a squeegee , it has been on there for over a month and has not come off or loose. Good luck with whatever solution you come up with.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep,I did the samething. I used my license or credit card & worked from the center out,but after 2-3 weeks it has a long - vertical air pocket. Best way to describe it would be, it looks like a speed bump was between the glass & bkgrnd when I was using my credit as a squeege. Idk, I think I"ll get another bkgrnd. After pulling it off, this one seems to have a crease or wrinkle in it.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was lucky that mine was smooth with zero creases, so that may have been the problem with your not staying


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a solid black background from my LFS and I used scotch tape to attach it. Never had a problem.


----------



## bcyra (Apr 5, 2010)

i just used black electrical tape around the edges and i never had a problem


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

kyboy said:


> Hey all, I have a solid blue/black background that I got from lfs. The thing keeps coming loose :? . I tried mineral oil & vaseline already. Does anyone have any other ideas to keep it sealed?


 just paint the back of the tank (outside of course).


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

I cut a piece of rigid cardboard to fit between the frames and used double sided tape between that and the background and then velcro'd that to the upper and lower frame, I can still remove it whenever I want to clean the rear glass.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the responses! I'm going to just try another background to avoid a painting project :lol:


----------



## Intyme (May 27, 2009)

Thats a good idea Imaconvict


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

I go to my local sign makers and buy vinyl off the roll, they use it on the inside of shop windows or vehicle windows. It has a sticky side with a backing you remove and stick to the outside of the rear of the tank, its way cheaper than LFS backing, you can get it cut exactly to size at no extra cost and it comes in a shed load of colours. I just spray a mist of water on the glass, peel the backing off and put the vinyl on the tank, smooth the air bubbles out...jobs a good'un :thumb:


----------



## Liam_Doherty (Sep 8, 2009)

look into a product called "seaview" It is made for the sole purpose of holding backgrounds in place. It's an oily substance, that you would apply and then use the above mentioned credit cards or drivers licence to squeeze out the air bubbles. I'm on six months with no issues.


----------

